# Ruff tough kennels - very nice



## Meleagris1

I picked up a new ruff tough intermediate double door kennel last week. I only have one dog and wanted a single kennel that I could place in the extended cab of my Chevy Silverado. 
I opted for the double door model so that I could put the dog in or out from either side of the truck for safety, and also for better ventilation. I'm very impressed with the quality of this kennel, its very well made. Its extremely rigid and seems quite strong. The intermediate size fits perfectly in my extended cab area of my Chevy. My pup is only 25lbs now so I had my friends 85lb female hop into the truck and test it out, and walked right in without any difficulty. Now I just need this snow to melt!


----------



## Shane Olean

Meleagris1 said:


> I picked up a new ruff tough intermediate double door kennel last week. I only have one dog and wanted a single kennel that I could place in the extended cab of my Chevy Silverado.
> I opted for the double door model so that I could put the dog in or out from either side of the truck for safety, and also for better ventilation. I'm very impressed with the quality of this kennel, its very well made. Its extremely rigid and seems quite strong. The intermediate size fits perfectly in my extended cab area of my Chevy. My pup is only 25lbs now so I had my friends 85lb female hop into the truck and test it out, and walked right in without any difficulty. Now I just need this snow to melt!


 That's great to hear. I'll let Doug know how happy you are!! They are built about 5 miles from our facility and we've got a display here.

Have you seen the video's of them putting 70lb sand bags in the kennel & kicking them out of the back of the pickup?? The *standard* jumbo store kennels break and shatter - the Ruff Tough hold together & are almost indestructible. I also like the fact that they don't separate so you don't lose those stupid screws and wing nuts!!! Did you get a top tray or a waterer?? That watering bowl/carrier is cool!!!

They're also about to go live at Cabela's so you did good buying now before the masses get at them!!!


----------



## TxHillHunter

Meleagris1 said:


> I picked up a new ruff tough intermediate double door kennel last week. I only have one dog and wanted a single kennel that I could place in the extended cab of my Chevy Silverado.
> I opted for the double door model so that I could put the dog in or out from either side of the truck for safety, and also for better ventilation. I'm very impressed with the quality of this kennel, its very well made. Its extremely rigid and seems quite strong. The intermediate size fits perfectly in my extended cab area of my Chevy. My pup is only 25lbs now so I had my friends 85lb female hop into the truck and test it out, and walked right in without any difficulty. Now I just need this snow to melt!


Glad you like it! I will never own any other crate....my son's pup, a Christmas present, was in the Ruff Tough pictured here:

http://www.rufftoughkennels.com/Car-Accident-Photos-and-Testimonial.html


----------



## Pat OConnell

I have one and hey are the best.


----------



## tim bonnema

I have two in the Large size for my Chessies. bought the first to see it them ordered the second one right away. Best poly kenel out there and the only one that I can fit side by side i the back of my mountineer.


----------



## agr1365

do the mud river kennel covers fit on the ruff tough kennels?


----------



## Josiah Greene

agr1365 said:


> do the mud river kennel covers fit on the ruff tough kennels?


yes, Mud River donated a kennel cover to a Silver Star recipient returning from Afghanistan to go over the Ruff Tough Kennel that RTK donated as well. I mailed both of them off last week to the family of the SSG. They are very nice products.


----------



## Eric24

Great info, I will be looking into this now. I have the standard "pet shop" kennel/box and i dont feel comfortable putting my dog into it.


----------



## agr1365

thanks for the info


----------



## jtfreeman

Meleagris1 said:


> I picked up a new ruff tough intermediate double door kennel last week. I only have one dog and wanted a single kennel that I could place in the extended cab of my Chevy Silverado.
> I opted for the double door model so that I could put the dog in or out from either side of the truck for safety, and also for better ventilation. I'm very impressed with the quality of this kennel, its very well made. Its extremely rigid and seems quite strong. The intermediate size fits perfectly in my extended cab area of my Chevy. My pup is only 25lbs now so I had my friends 85lb female hop into the truck and test it out, and walked right in without any difficulty. Now I just need this snow to melt!


so the intermediate fits in your extended cab Chevy? No the crew cab model, correct? Seat folded up, right?


----------



## Meleagris1

jtfreeman said:


> so the intermediate fits in your extended cab Chevy? No the crew cab model, correct? Seat folded up, right?


Right, just took some pics to better show the setup . . .


----------



## Meleagris1

Another pic. The fit is perfect and with the electric seats I can put just a little pressure on the kennel and everything is nice and tight. The only thing I had to do was build a support to create a flat surface for the kennel to sit on. The floor in the extended cab has a few humps in it, over the tranny etc. It was easy to do though and now its rock solid. I love this setup, especially on bitter cold days duck hunting here in NY, its nice to put the dog in the heated truck.


----------



## jtfreeman

very cool. Do you like the size of the intermedient? My pup is right at 70 pounds


----------



## Meleagris1

jtfreeman said:


> very cool. Do you like the size of the intermedient? My pup is right at 70 pounds


Yes I like that size. My Drake pup will probably be 80lbs and this will be perfect. My friends lab that I had in it this weekend is over 85lbs, and she had plenty of room to walk in and turn around. This size I think is safer for the dog when travelling and also leave a little more room in the truck.


----------



## jtfreeman

got it. thanks for the information.


----------



## Meleagris1

Here is a good video to watch regarding choice in kennel size . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iicVExEb6k


----------



## jtfreeman

ok, I'll watch it once I am no longer behind firewalls that block youtube


----------



## 2tall

I just found this thread after buying a RTK just last week! We can not afford to upgrade our 2 hole MTK box to a 3 hole right now, so I went looking for a crate that I would feel comfortable with. We found these Rough Tough Kennels at the local gun dog store here in Belmont, NC. We also bought the intermediate as none of our dogs are over 72#. Officially, it is the new crate for our puppy since he outgrew his PetMate, but I am sure we will be trading off between who ever needs to go where! I really, really like this crate. It is especially nice not having all those nuts and bolts and bits and pieces that the dogs chew off and swallow! 

Now I need suggestions as to how to fasten it down securely in the back of the truck. It will ride between the slide in box and the tailgate of our long bed truck. Any ideas?


----------



## FLNative

Carol,

If you have not already done so, take a look at the tie down kit available on the RTK website. It might fit your needs.

Caroline


----------



## 2tall

I think we need to come up with some kind of eye bolt to put into the floor of the truck. We can't have the straps coming across the bed like that, as it would restrict access for the dogs coming in and out of the box. Also we have to be able to get to the drawer. Once we figure that out, I am sure the brackets will work fine. Thanks.


----------



## South Fork Labs

I have 5 of these, 3 intermediate and 2 large ones. I can put 2 of the smaller ones in the back of my crew cab Silverado. 1 side ways and 1 facing front to back on the passenger side. And can get 3 smaller ones side by side in the box. I have a hard ARE cover for the bed and can almost close it with the kennels in the bed, but end up about an inch shy. So I leave the gate down and bungee the hard top down and the kennels do not move. These units are awesome and I feel at ease traveling. God forbid something happens my pups will be safe.


----------

